# How to save Flash presentation to disk?



## HandyMac (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's a nice Flash presentation from from the Internet that I'd like to download/save to disk for later viewing. Does anyone know if this is possible, and how?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's the master file:

http://www.npr.org/programs/re/geography_heaven/kawakarpo/wheeloflife/world.swf

Just copy and paste that into Safari's URL bar, then hold down the option key and press Enter.

The only problem is that it's not just one flash file, but is linked to other flash files, so it won't work properly "off line."

Typically, people like to protect their Flash files from being downloaded, so there is no "best" way to download these kinds of presentations.  I got this one simply by viewing the source code of the page and concatenating a URL I thought would work -- it did.


----------



## HandyMac (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks, that does indeed download the main frame -- which plays in RealPlayer when double-clicked -- but not the rest of the presentation. Perhaps someone has a further suggestion?

Nice site, BTW.


----------



## albloom (Jan 26, 2006)

Snapz Pro is the only thing I've seen that'll snap a Flash video:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/11530

You can try it out before deciding whether to lay out $70 for it. The
trial version has "UNREGISTERED" splashed all over the video. I tried
it, and it seemed quite good. Didn't buy -- feeling too poor.


----------

